# Stank got some purple buckeye gear.......Did you?



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 5, 2015)

So finally got some good luck and was able to score 1 of the 25 packs of beans that melvan just dropped today.

Did anyone else at MP get in on the action? Get some purple?
This strain has some of the best bag appeal I have ever seen AM did an amazing job with this strain and I hope mine look half as good . Won't be able to crack these till I can flower some girls and get more room. I am currently running some Sub Rosa gear at the moment.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 5, 2015)

I want some BEP so bad from Mel... I just never have money when they are in  I'm so broke right now.


----------



## MR1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Good for you Stank, I lucked out on the previous drop, good luck when you pop them.


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 9, 2015)

I have some I will be growing outdoors this coming season.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 19, 2015)

So my gear has been at the boarder for 5 days says " sent for extra processing" Do you guys think it's gone?


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 19, 2015)

I've had seeds sit at the customs thing on tracking for two weeks. They arrived. And tracking still said they were at customs.. Sometimes just gotta wait it out.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 22, 2015)

Still haven't got mine and others are posting they got theirs sure hope it comes next week.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 22, 2015)

Waiting along with ya, Stank.


----------



## MR1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Stank I recieved mine and I am in Canada so keep hoping they arrive. Did you order some Yooper?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks MR1 what day?


----------



## MR1 (Mar 22, 2015)

That was a while back, the drop before this last one, I think it might have taken 3 weeks, I am not sure.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 23, 2015)

MR1 BRO IM TALKING THIS DROP LOL  you had me going


----------



## MR1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sorry about that, I think I mentioned it in my first post.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 24, 2015)

Ok so it gets weird. I was home all day . Go check mailbox have a door knocker for pickup Tommorow after 1 PM. Is this normal my Canadian MP people? 

My crazy brain thinks postal guy seen green tape and was like F this I ain't delivering it. I don't get it. Why didn't it go into my mailbox?
Anyone?


----------



## Kraven (Mar 24, 2015)

Dunno stank, never had that issue. I'm with you though, why didn't he just deliver it to you ?


----------



## MR1 (Mar 24, 2015)

I always get a card in my mailbox that I have to give to the lady at the counter to get my package even though it would fit in my mailbox.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 25, 2015)

Go into post office today all happy thinking I'm gonna get my beans......Nope it's my diploma for my Red Seal from college LMFAO


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 26, 2015)

Almost 2 weeks at customs ***? This is why I buy local


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 26, 2015)

Hope they come through for ya stank...sending good vibes.


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 26, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Ok so it gets weird. I was home all day . Go check mailbox have a door knocker for pickup Tommorow after 1 PM. Is this normal my Canadian MP people?



Yes it is very normal.


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 26, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Almost 2 weeks at customs ***? This is why I buy local



Sometimes it says its in customs 2 days after i got them, tracking sometimes is unreliable. If they got popped you will just receive a letter, Ive been there,  no one will be waiting at the post office with hand cuffs.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yea I'm hoping for that one were it's in my mailbox but still says processing. If they take these beans that iv waited a year to get my hands on ill cry lol . Well I won't fully cry unless that get my buddy's 2 packs also. I went with tracking he didn't first time trying out this Seedbank wanted to see how she goes.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 26, 2015)

Wishing you the best of luck man.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 27, 2015)

Today it says processed so let's hope they land soon


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 30, 2015)

Finally 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1427732348.258546.jpg


Got goblins blood as freebie


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 30, 2015)

YAY!! I've been looking at any and all threads related to BEP and you, because I personally had thought about this on random occasions. Even in my grow room, I'll have the random thought like "wonder if he'll get taped and not receive" ... yes, I think of forum members randomly during the day....

.....be creeped out....be very creeped out....


 lol


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 31, 2015)

So fang when you were dreaming about me how many seeds germed?

LoL

3-3 of goblins blood
2-5 purple buckeye.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 31, 2015)

2 of 5 BEP? Dang


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 31, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> 2 of 5 BEP? Dang




Calm down less than 24 HR


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh, well in that case let's bust out the freakin' fireworks!


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 5, 2015)

Great gear all 5 germed and broke soil


----------



## MR1 (Apr 5, 2015)

Great, I hope you get lots of females Stank.


----------



## akhockey (May 17, 2015)

I want to add BEP to my bean vault. I hope your turns out well.


----------

